
Show HN: Space Machine: App That Runs Android from Your SD Card - giis
https://plus.google.com/111876109796223933828/posts/PRhtTAEA6Dg
======
niftich
Can't find anything else on this other than the video -- no blog post, no
downloads.

I watched the video, but do you have a small writeup that's longer than a
tweet and explains what's going on?

~~~
giis
sorry, my bad instead of linking the group, I shared specific post. Here's the
app link:
[https://play.google.com/apps/testing/in.co.giis.MobileInSDCa...](https://play.google.com/apps/testing/in.co.giis.MobileInSDCard)

Its under beta-testing - you need to join 'Lonely Root' group to access app
from play-store.
[https://plus.google.com/communities/113253726177871964982](https://plus.google.com/communities/113253726177871964982)
has configurations steps.

The Rooted app simply attaches/mounts the SD Card in-place of Internal
storage. To revert back to original, one can reboot the device again. User has
option to whether to clone data from mobile or not. If its empty SD Card user
can use the app to clone the device into SD Card and then mobile runs from SD
Card content. Now , this provides chance to take this SD Card out and insert
into another similar mobile. All the data,contacts,app,photos will appear in
the new mobile, just like the original one. It comes limitation too - security
and performance since all data stored in SD card.

